# Marcos Rojo



## Jino (14 Luglio 2014)

Difensore argentino classe 90 dello Sporting Lisbona. Nel club gioca da centrale, ha fatto il mondiale da esterno sinistro. Mancino molto dotato fisicamente, ciò nonostante rapido ed arcigno, discreta tecnica.

E' uno dei giocatori che più mi ha stupito nella manifestazione mondiale.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2014)

Bel fisico, il resto poco. Secondo me è un centrale per caratteristiche, messo lì perchè non c'è nessuno.


----------



## Frikez (14 Luglio 2014)

Facilità di corsa, ottimo piede e soprattutto conosce alla perfezione i movimenti difensivi, cosa fondamentale per capire se un terzino è di livello.
Andava preso prima del mondiale, difatti ora è fuori mercato per noi e sembra che il Chelsea sia sul giocatore, altro che Mimmo Criscito


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bel fisico, il resto poco. Secondo me è un centrale per caratteristiche, messo lì perchè non c'è nessuno.



Concordo, è meglio da centrale. Però c'è da dire che tutti i grandi club tendono a giocare con un terzino di grande spinta ed un altro più bloccato. Anch'io tatticamente sarei per questa idea, in questo senso farebbe un pò quello che ha sempre fatto tipo Ivanov al Chelsea. 

Rojo mi ha sorpreso, è un bel difensore.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Facilità di corsa, ottimo piede e soprattutto conosce alla perfezione i movimenti difensivi, cosa fondamentale per capire se un terzino è di livello.
> Andava preso prima del mondiale, difatti ora è fuori mercato per noi e sembra che il Chelsea sia sul giocatore, altro che Mimmo Criscito


per giocare da terzino ? ma non ha firmato filipe luis ?


----------



## Frikez (14 Luglio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> per giocare da terzino ? ma non ha firmato filipe luis ?



Non ancora, sembra che ci siano degli intoppi.


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non ancora, sembra che ci siano degli intoppi.



L'intoppo è che reputano folle la clausola da 25 e stanno trattando


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Luglio 2014)

Difensore normalissimo secondo me. La bestia che hanno è Garay.


----------



## Frikez (14 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'intoppo è che reputano folle la clausola da 25 e stanno trattando



Hanno un briciolo di cervello ai Blues


----------



## robs91 (15 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Facilità di corsa, ottimo piede e soprattutto conosce alla perfezione i movimenti difensivi, cosa fondamentale per capire se un terzino è di livello.
> *Andava preso prima del mondiale, difatti ora è fuori mercato per noi e sembra che il Chelsea sia sul giocatore,* altro che Mimmo Criscito



L'anno scorso si parlava di un nostro interessamento perchè il giocatore è gestito dalla Doyen Sport(con cui Galliani vuole fare affari) come Ola John.Poi come al solito non se ne fece nulla.


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2014)

Tra l'altro mi pare sia entrato nella top 11 FIFA


----------



## prebozzio (16 Luglio 2014)

Non mi ha impressionato, anzi, mi aspettavo di più da un titolare dell'Argentina.


----------

